# F. Pierce- dolphin trip



## Pure286 (Mar 9, 2011)

Was invited to go on an offshore trip with some buddy's on Friday May 25th. We almost decided not to go due to the weather report 3' to 5' seas. Actually was 2' with occasional 3' and a slight breeze. HUGE weed mats in the 250 ft to 600 ft range. Swear some of them were over 8,000 sqft. Day started slow but we finished with 6 dolphin in the cooler (1 @ 34 lbs, 1 @ 20 lbs, and 4 between 4 to 6 lbs) missed 1 estimated at 40 lbs and 5 between 5 to 10 lbs. My buddy had a rough day he missed the big one and 3 others. All in all a nice freezer filling day.

Have a couple of pics if anybody can help out posting them.


----------

